# Where to find Kindle books in German?



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

A friend of mine just got her first Kindle (a surprise from her DH, isn't it sweet?), and was asking me where she could find Kindle books in German.

I imagine that there must be some in the Amazon Kindle store, but are there any other places she should check out?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have seen some free ones on the mobileread site.

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/ebooks.php

Put the format to mobipocket and then search for german.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you Atunah !


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Any other place anybody would know of, where one could find Kindle books in German please? I am so excited for my friend to have gotten her first Kindle, and really wouldn't want her enthusiasm to diminish because she feels she can't get the books in the language she wants


----------



## Vero (Sep 13, 2010)

You might already know this but a quick away to find books in German on Amazon.com is to type in the search box in the kindle store : "German edition"
Here are the results 

It's the trick I use to find (the very few) books in French in the kindle store, I just search for "French edition".


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you Vero! I do the same, but I was just wondering if there were other places, besides the Amazon Kindle Store, where my friend could find and download Kindle books in German


----------



## shalym (Sep 1, 2010)

Here is a site I found doing a quick google search:

http://multilingualbooks.com/ebooks-german.html

And, of course there's Project Gutenberg for free public domain books:

http://www.gutenberg.org/browse/languages/de

While looking for that, I also found this article from 2009 talking about how the German publishing industry is avoiding the ebook market because of fears that it will hurt the publishing industry there.

http://www.daniweb.com/news/story231190.html

Hope this helps.

Shari


----------



## warp (Aug 26, 2010)

As long as Amazon does not find a agreement with german publisher you won't have a good selection on books. Because in Germany the EPUB format is mostly used, you have to convert the EPUB for example with Calibre to MOBI.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you so much to all of you for that. These are great startings points for my friend to look at and get familiarized with all this - she can then look some more on her own, dowload Calibre and start playing with it should she feel comfortable with it.

Again, thanks a lot for takig the time, I really appreciate it  !


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

feedbooks.com has titles in German. I had to select a category before it would let me select a language but then I just clicked the "x" next to the category and all the German books came up.

http://www.feedbooks.com/books/top?lang=de&range=week


----------

